# Wanted;Wiring diagram for Nissan radio



## wmt (Oct 11, 2003)

Hi there all,
I am wanting a wiring diagram for a Nissan radio (Model no. *CSK-9511K* ).I think the radio is out of a Maxima or Cefiro.
Thanks for your help.
wmt


----------

